# Installed iPod for Phaeton



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

I wanted to share with everyone a very easy 10 minute or less job to improve your listening pleasure or if you ever wondered if you could hook up an iPod to your Phaeton. Well you can! 

First you will need to remove / pull out the CD changer in the glove box to access the cable attached to the back of it. You need the VW radio keys but if you don't have them, not to worry. A metal nail file or what I used a simple hanging file folder stripped from its cardboard. 










It actually fits both slots at the same time but I did one side first. You know when the clip releases as the changer will do a slight pop out forward. 










Once both sides pop, you can slide the changer out and unplug the cable from behind as seen below. I ran the cable down one of the slots in the back 










a close up what I did with the cable 










Now connect the unit of your choice (must work with a Phaeton) to the cable that was connected to the CD changer. 










And the final result with an iPod nano attached and working! 










You have two options, remove the CD changer and use that space to install the unit and iPod or what I did. I preferred to leave the changer in place. The choice is yours. This particular unit can also read music from a USB memory stick


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Michael, 

Great post. I have seen other posts on this, but as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. This looks simple enough for me to give it a try. 

Question: could this work with an iPhone instead of an iPad, using a Bluetooth system such as the one from the Touraeg for phone calls? I understand that the phone information won't show on the infotainment system, but if voice commands would work, we'd be as close to nirvana as we can get. 

Victor


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

Victor R said:


> Michael,
> 
> Great post. I have seen other posts on this, but as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. This looks simple enough for me to give it a try.
> 
> ...


 Victor, 

Not sure about bluetooth capability but their web site does include the iPhone with the unit I got. Here is the list of Apple products. 

Compatible iPods: 

* iPod (3rd+4th+5th+6th Generation), 
* iPod Classic 
* iPod-Mini (1st+2nd Generation), 
* iPod-Nano (1st+2nd+3rd Generation), 
* iPod Photo 
* iPod Touch 
* iPhone 
* iPhone 3G * 
* iPod Nano 4th Generation * 
* iPod Touch 2nd Generation * 

Just to mention I also tried the USB memory stick last night and it works perfect. There are limitations to what the cars info system might display but my goal was to be able to play music from and iPod or USB stick. I'm happy with it. And I should mention as the usual warning, if you're not comfortable working on your car, you shouldn't. Do it at your own risk.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Michael, 
Great post. 
A question... 
Is there any way to put a "Y" harness and a switch in so that the CD functionality can be maintained while allowing for iPod use? My wife likes to get books on CD from the library for her 4 hour commute. 
Thanks!


----------



## asummers (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a warning to anyone in North America considering the Solisto unit - it would not work with my 2004 V8 model, and I ultimately had to send it back. Solisto customer service was great, and they even sent me a replacement with custom firmware at their expense to try to fix my issues, and refunded shipping when I had to send both back, without me asking, but there were just too many issues. Might help for a few people to chime in here with whether it works with their North American Phaetons.


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

johnt26 said:


> Hi Michael,
> Great post.
> A question...
> Is there any way to put a "Y" harness and a switch in so that the CD functionality can be maintained while allowing for iPod use? My wife likes to get books on CD from the library for her 4 hour commute.
> Thanks!


 John, 
thanks... sorry for the wait in reply but that is due to a 4 year old in the house that takes up most of my time. To answer your question I must say I am not tech savvy enough but what I do know or I think I know is that the Phaeton radio is programmed to recognize a 6 CD changer. The unit I bought mimics the CD Changer and fools the radio into believing it is the cars CD changer. Even if you could splice up the wires and connect a Y harness I don't think the car would like that in the electronic language.


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

asummers said:


> Just a warning to anyone in North America considering the Solisto unit - it would not work with my 2004 V8 model, and I ultimately had to send it back. Solisto customer service was great, and they even sent me a replacement with custom firmware at their expense to try to fix my issues, and refunded shipping when I had to send both back, without me asking, but there were just too many issues. Might help for a few people to chime in here with whether it works with their North American Phaetons.


 I agree with you in that any modifications are at your own risk. Modifying can cause problems else where. So far I have encountered none and my car is an '06 and using the 5th generation of the Solisto. By no means am I endorsing this product. My results have been good so far and wanted to share my results. Just curious when did you try this product. Mine is Phaeton specific as the sticker on mine shows. I would be curious to know if others have had good results or bad but this was the only thing out there that I came across that provided hope for my needs.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was thinking of more of a "Y" harness with a switch so that electronically it would be like unplugging the iPod unit and plugging the CD Changer back in.


----------



## asummers (Apr 19, 2009)

I tried it earlier in 2010. It was the Phaeton-specific model, latest generation, just like yours. I think we concluded that it must be an incompatibility with the software revision of my head unit, but since none of the european models had that configuration they were unable to test and debug it. 
If anyone is really curious I can dig up the email I sent to tech support detailing the issues I was having (there were several).


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm curious. What software were you running. I have the J523 with no "phone" running 188 software. (all this is from memory, I hope I'm close!). 
Let me know what issue you had when you get a chance. 
The audio system sounds too good to run my iPhone through an FM modulator, I want a direct connect solution! 
Thanks!


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this adapter? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370471652304&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIF:US:1123 

Victor


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Update*

Jim CT came over today with his iPod and we tried it with my unit and it worked. I was using my Ipod Nano yesterday but today I'm using a USB memory stick. We managed to stall the audio system in my car when we pulled Jim's Ipod out and switching it with a USB memory stick. Not sure if the system had froze or was loading the USB memory stick. Perhaps it would have been wise to turn off the head unit before making the switch. 

I think we concluded that the music works best from a USB memory stick. The Ipod works fine, perhaps slower at start up and less function controls. The USB stick works quick, can shuffle, my 580 plus songs, play them in a row or only shuffle per the individual virtual CD which can hold up to 99 songs. For now I'm sticking with a USB stick and the Nano on me. I'm happy with it, it works for what I wanted and that is play my tunes.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Dice Kit is a fantastic option. I installed it quite some time ago & like how it extends the cable beyond the glovebox so i can actually navigate the iPhone/iPod in my hand. 

As for audiobooks that I purchased on CD, I turned them into audiobooks for iTunes. I first converted the tracks in iTunes, and then used a program called "Chapter and Verse" to combine them into one file with chapters. 

You can find the software here: http://lodensoftware.com/chapter-and-verse/ 

Hope that helps, 
George


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the information! Just ordered one... 

What I love about this gadget and your procedure is that the device can be moved from car to car and the CD player reconnected. 

Regards 

Steve


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Michael, 

Question....does the actual name of the song appear on the console display on the phaeton? or is it just displaying "song 1... song 2.....?" 


thanks 

Steve Glaser


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Solisto confirmed to me that a Y harness and a switch would be possible but suggested that we would need to make and fit such a device ourselves. On the other hand, it looks like the Dice unit comes with an integral Y harness/switch built in. As far as the Dice unit goes, though, it looks to me as if we would need to buy a separate vehicle harness (such as one from Enfig) for the car to use the Dice unit. Is that correct? 

One very promising thing that the Solisto tech service answered for me was that if we used their system with e.g. an iPhone, we could use Satellite radio apps such as johnt26 notes in this thread (posts 11 and 13): http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5138395-Bluetooth-in-Phaeton and these would play through the car's system. That sounds like an easy way to add satellite radio also...

I am not sure if the Dice unit similarly provides this possibility and would be most interested in hearing about any experience using mobile phone apps with either unit.

Victor


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

sjglaser said:


> Michael,
> 
> Question....does the actual name of the song appear on the console display on the phaeton? or is it just displaying "song 1... song 2.....?"
> 
> ...


Steve,

At the moment I see track 1 and so on but the following is from their website. As far as I understand it would work from a USB stick but would require the use of some freeware to make it happen. I'm not there yet. Perhaps by next weekend I will be able to test that. Still enjoying music from my USB..

"We improved our Solisto Car Audio devices even further and added new functionality to the new 5th generation of the Solisto.Pro, Solisto.Classic, Solisto.Extra, and Solisto.Basic. Here are the major changes in short:

* Support of playlists for the USB interface of Solisto.Classic and Solisto.Pro. You can choose from the many comfortable freeware programs to manage those playlists. This is of special interest for the customers that use the Solisto.Home as well. No rigid structure of folders is necessary anymore."


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Michael,

I got my Solisto Pro only three days after ordering. Your instructions were impecable. I chose to keep the CD player in the car. It is so much better than an FM modulator hooked up to the IPod... 

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

For anyone intersted in the Dice iPod Integration Kit, mine is now for sale since I had to buy a new car. It's on ebay at the moment, but I'm willing to sell it directly if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
George


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

Did anyone confirm if the Solisto Pro works on a North American 04 V8 Phaeton?


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

I know I'm bumping this back from the dead, but I second the question above. If not, I'm looking at this unit from ECS -> LINK


----------



## ghiaguy93401 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Awesome work*

Just wanted to say thanks - awesome walk through. Solisto worked immediately with my 2005 V8 Phaeton.


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

Enfig.com products work perfectly also


----------

